# CPVC leak repair



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

hour and a half.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

What do you think caused it? It looks like a stress crack.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree.

The crack was right at FF height. It looks like it was kinked during top out and a stress crack formed. House was built in late 2000.


----------

